# Worldmark Coffee News.



## samara64 (Mar 2, 2021)

Sorry but I had to do this as I could not stop laughing after reading it.

Worldmark will start offering Folgers Coffee in all resorts. I think anything is better than what they have now.

In-room update: Brew magic together.
Your WorldMark resort suites have you covered with all the comforts of home — and then some. And now, your suite's coffee is updated. Start the day with a fresh cup of coffee from Folgers, your new in-room brew. Your family and friends can all enjoy Folgers coffee from the comfort of your WorldMark resort suites. It’s certain to put a skip in your step as you set out to make special vacation memories together.

_[Thread title edited at OP's request.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 2, 2021)

Wonder why they rolled out different coffee at the different brands? Unless they are both owned by the same company.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 2, 2021)

This shows an interesting perspective on what the perceived market segments for the different systems is....


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 2, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Wonder why they rolled out different coffee at the different brands? Unless they are both owned by the same company.



Nope. Folders is owned by Smuckers, while Lavazza is owned by an Italian company.


----------



## Marathoner (Mar 2, 2021)

Previous coffee was Arbor Day Coffee.  New coffee is Folgers.  I've never had either.  Does Folgers actually taste better than Arbor Day?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm a former-Seattleite confirmed coffee snob.  I can't say I've ever considered Folgers in any form to be "good" coffee. But everything they offer in any timeshare (not just WorldMark) is something less than I've come to expect, so it doesn't much matter.  That's why we usually bring our own, and leave the provided stuff for the next guest.  

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 2, 2021)

Patti will not let Folgers in our House. Our Costco use to have its own Coffee Roaster. They made pretty good coffee. They used gas flame to super heat the air but the flame did not touch the beans. I will not drink Starbucks as they roast their beans with flame applied to the beans.

How far Wyndham/Worldmark has fallen. I guess we will have to take our own Coffee on every trip even when flying unless going to Kauai or Maui.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 2, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> I guess we will have to take our own Coffee on every trip even when flying unless going to Kauai or Maui.



We do this all the time. My wife refuses to drink WM current coffee.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 2, 2021)

I have tried many different coffee's and Folgers is what we ended up keeping as our regular every day coffee. I have tried many different ways to make coffee and Mr Coffee is our every day coffee maker. 

I tried some Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee when we were in Grand Cayman and it was really good but made my lips numb. I really liked Kopi Luwak coffee but the bean extraction process is gross.

I'm glad that Worldmark finally came to their senses. Folgers is the most popular coffee in the USA.

Bill


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 2, 2021)

At the maintenance fee price point for Worldmark, Folgers is what I would expect. Frankly, Arbor Day was not great - at least I've heard of Folgers.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I tried some Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee when we were in Grand Cayman and *it was really good but made my lips numb. *
> 
> Bill



I tink dere was sumting else in your coffee, Mon.  HAHAHAHA!! 

Dave, with apologies


----------



## samara64 (Mar 2, 2021)

My take is that this was such important news that it was posted on the main page. 

Apparently no better info to fill the main page with.

I did not know the name of the current coffee but we all hated it.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 4, 2021)

We are also part of the we bring or buy coffee while staying at worldmark locations. Although we don't have super specific coffee needs I once read coffee is made of only 2 ingredients make sure both of them are good-so we do. We buy decent coffee and always used filtered water. The water makes a huge difference to us.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 4, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> We are also part of the we bring or buy coffee while staying at worldmark locations. Although we don't have super specific coffee needs I once read coffee is made of only 2 ingredients make sure both of them are good-so we do. We buy decent coffee and always used filtered water. The water makes a huge difference to us.



It actually winds up being 3 ingredients if you include the grime left on the coffee maker and carafe - we typically bring our own coffee and use filtered or bottled water, but also give the equipment a quick scrub before making any....


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> We are also part of the we bring or buy coffee while staying at worldmark locations. Although we don't have super specific coffee needs I once read coffee is made of only 2 ingredients make sure both of them are good-so we do. We buy decent coffee and always used filtered water. The water makes a huge difference to us.



When the Washington State Ferry system was first talking about bringing Starbucks coffee onboard for their concession stands, the Starbucks people wouldn't allow them to do so until they had sorted out their potable water-quality issues.  Starbucks said the water quality was too poor, and they insisted that better quality water be used.  Not sure what the ferry system came up with, but about a year later they finally started selling Starbucks on the ferries.  I didn't know Starbucks was such a stickler on who could sell their brand.   

Dave


----------



## JoeWilly (Mar 9, 2021)

We drink Folgers as our regular every day coffee.  I think it's pretty good.  That said, I'm not a Starbucks fan--too strong and too bitter.  We also have a Nespresso and that makes a great cup of coffee.  But because of the expense, I don't drink it daily.  In my opinion, the Nespresso is way better than a Keurig.  I don't like many cheap things.  For the most part, I tend to gravitate to more expensive items.  But I do like Folgers and love the price.  When Costco puts it on sale, we always stock up.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 9, 2021)

I like Folgers but the coffee they have at McDonalds is really good. McDonalds is my Starbucks.

Bill


----------



## Firepath (Mar 9, 2021)

Kroger brand coffee is good! I get it at Fred Meyer. Better than Starbucks or Green Mountain.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I like Folgers but the coffee they have at McDonalds is really good. McDonalds is my Starbucks.
> 
> Bill


I feel that Dunkin has better cup of Joe and personally I don't like Starbucks coffee. . Dunkin has a robust flavor, goes down a lot smoother and without the bitter after taste.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 11, 2021)

I have a family member who married into an Indian family that owns coffee plantations in India. He says his 2 favorite American coffees are Starbucks Pikes Peak and  . . . wait for it . . . Folgers Gourmet Supreme! His coffee gets sent to a distributor that takes different coffees and makes a blend. It's so good! So smooth with a full body of taste.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 11, 2021)

dgalati said:


> I feel that Dunkin has better cup of Joe and personally I don't like Starbucks coffee. . Dunkin has a robust flavor, goes down a lot smoother and without the bitter after taste.



Cliff has made the comment that I don't really like coffee. We went through every brand there was in K cups when he bought me a Keurig several years ago. Even with a sugar cube, and I was never one to add sugar to coffee, most brands are too bitter for me. Dunkin' decaf pods and Safeway Signature Breakfast Blend decaf pods are the only two I can drink, and I still use a sugar cube (started buying cubes for my housekeeper because otherwise she'd wipe me out of sugar and not tell me and I'd go to bake and find out I was out. She retired two years ago but now I'm in the habit of the ease of a cube for my coffee).  And when I can find them, Green Mountain halfcaf. Even the Folgers or Signature ground coffee we drink when we have company and make a pot, are too strong for me in make-your-own pods.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 11, 2021)

clifffaith said:


> Cliff has made the comment that I don't really like coffee. We went through every brand there was in K cups when he bought me a Keurig several years ago. Even with a sugar cube, and I was never one to add sugar to coffee, most brands are too bitter for me. Dunkin' decaf pods and Safeway Signature Breakfast Blend decaf pods are the only two I can drink, and I still use a sugar cube (started buying cubes for my housekeeper because otherwise she'd wipe me out of sugar and not tell me and I'd go to bake and find out I was out. She retired two years ago but now I'm in the habit of the ease of a cube for my coffee).  And when I can find them, Green Mountain halfcaf. Even the Folgers or Signature ground coffee we drink when we have company and make a pot, are too strong for me in make-your-own pods.


Nothing worse then getting agida after a cup of bitter coffee. I drink my coffee without sugar and very little cream.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2021)

dgalati said:


> I feel that Dunkin has better cup of Joe and personally I don't like Starbucks coffee. . Dunkin has a robust flavor, goes down a lot smoother and without the bitter after taste.



I never have been to a Dunkin yet. There isn't one around here and I haven't seen a Dunkin anywhere I go but I haven't really looked too hard.

Bill


----------

